# PS3 error code 80023017



## ayanadhi (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi, 
recently I purchased ps plus membership , to store free games , I upgraded my ps3 hdd to 1tb, after that, everything is working fine but I can not connect to psn , I am always getting error code 80023017 , my ps4 is also connected to same wifi network , I can aceess psn on it , through same wifi network , can anyone please help me figure out , what is wrong?
by the way , the ps3 is getting connected to internet , I can update games (just did for GTA5) and browse using in built browser , just can not connect to PSN
any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Ayan


----------

